# How long will it last?



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been on the forum for over a year now. This is also my first post, so be kind.  Maybe this is posted somewhere, but I haven't found it on here yet. If this is the case, please point me in the right direction..Thanks.

My question is this: How long will it last in the bottle or can?  
This stuff costs a bunch all added up! 

I am talking about the finishes and glues and *all* the "stuff" we use to make pens. All of them. I was told to date them when I bought, but when are they out dated? It doesn't say on the bottle. (In English anyways) Should it say on the container?

Here's a short list:

Friction polish
CA glues
Debonder
Epoxy glue 
Activator spray (for CA)
Woodturners Polish
Buffing compounds sticks
Renaissance Wax
Plastic Polish
EEE-Ultra Paste Wax

Is it about a year, maybe longer? I've looked on respective websites and it doesn't say there.

I have read and have done the bit about placing CA in the refrigerator and it will last longer. Will this work on ALL the products we use? 

Even* IF* we put it in the refrigerator...How long would or could it extend the life of the product? How might one tell if it is still good, other than CA....

CA I use a lot so I have a lot of "turnover" in that department. But items like Epoxy, polyurethane glues, Debonder, Buffing Compound and EEE Wax, I only use once in a while. 

In advance, I thank you for you help!
Randy 

Kimery's Creations


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Question....
IDK
The only thing I have had go bad on me has been Thick CA
It simply got TOO Thick!
I have started using "Cherry Pickers" rather than trying to get those caps back on that only build up with CA after each use.
You can by the "cherry Pickers" But there is nothing to them - I would recommend making them.
I look forward to seeing some of the answers to your question myself.


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 7, 2011)

My friction polish,plastic polish,and EEE I have had over 3 years and they are still in good shape just setting on the shelve in my shop. The only thing I have had go bad is Ca glue and since I now keep it in the shop fridge instead of the summer heat I have had some of it over a year . I have also had my buffing compounds over 2 years with no problems.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, if you plan to use CA for a finish you won't need half of the stuff noted.  Also, if you are turning out a couple pens a week you really won't need to worry about the shelf life.  I started last year around September, and I've already purchased this stuff many times over.  It will also depend on how many layers of CA you plan to use for your finish.  There are many factors here, but for the most part 6 to 8 months for some of the glues should be about right.  Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 7, 2011)

There is no hard and fast answer for any of the products you listed.  It will depend on how YOU use them and how YOU store them, and many other factors such as the shape of the moon, your mother-in-law, whether you believe in miracles, etc.:biggrin:


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Ok, if you plan to use CA for a finish you won't need half of the stuff noted. Also, if you are turning out a couple pens a week you really won't need to worry about the shelf life. I started last year around September, and I've already purchased this stuff many times over. It will also depend on how many layers of CA you plan to use for your finish. There are many factors here, but for the most part 6 to 8 months for some of the glues should be about right. Correct me if I'm wrong


 
Well that a part of my dilemma. I just started using CA finish on my pens, and because I am cheap, I want to store some items so I don't lose them, that is until I get the CA finish perfected. I buy the larger bottle/can mostly for price. Until such time I can give them to someone else, like the next IAP meeting.  Right now, getting ready for the "Spring Circuit" I am cranking about 30-40 pens a week.  Thanks Tim!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

traderdon55 said:


> My friction polish,plastic polish,and EEE I have had over 3 years and they are still in good shape just setting on the shelve in my shop. The only thing I have had go bad is Ca glue and since I now keep it in the shop fridge instead of the summer heat I have had some of it over a year . I have also had my buffing compounds over 2 years with no problems.


 
Thanks traderdon55!  I appreciate the info.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

nativewooder said:


> There is no hard and fast answer for any of the products you listed. It will depend on how YOU use them and how YOU store them, and many other factors such as the shape of the moon, your mother-in-law, whether you believe in miracles, etc.:biggrin:


 
Barry, When it's a full moon my dogs go crazy. My Mother-in-Law is not the problem, my Mom is..._enough of that_. And I'd like a miracle right about now. 

Right now I am storing them out of the sun and in my garage which is cool - like a refrigerator. I just want to be sure I am not throwing monery away I guess... I am using some, but I have changed my finishes on my pens recently to CA and I am trying to save these to give to someone else like our next IAP meeting maybe 3-5 months(?) +/-. Also, I haven't perfected my CA finish just yet  and may go back from time to time, depending on outstanding orders and such. Thanks Barry! I appreciate the info!


----------



## Chasper (Feb 7, 2011)

rkimery said:


> Friction polish
> CA glues
> Debonder
> Epoxy glue
> ...



*Friction polish *will last forever, just put it on an obscure shelf and never pick it up again.  
*CA*, thin will thicken in a year or so at room temp, I've use it instead of medium or thick after it thickens, it still adheres just fine.  Medium and thick will turn into a solid over a hot summer if they aren't refrigerated
*Debonder*, I bought a bottle 5 years ago and it has been sitting around ever since, I think it is still good, but I haven't has an occasion to use it, use Acetone of you need to remove some CA.
*Activator*, I buy it by the gallon and use it up in 6 months.  It turns amber colored by the bottom of the jug, but it still works fine.
*Buffing compound* will last until you  use them up, or until they slip out of your hand and slam into your work bench and break into small pieces.  The small pieces will still work for years.
*Renaissance wax* has an indefinite life.
I used to use *plactic polish* but hadn't touched it for about a year, recently I used some that had been sitting around for a year and it worked fine.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

Chasper said:


> rkimery said:
> 
> 
> > Friction polish
> ...


 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for that great information Gerry, Are you go to the IAP Kentucky meeting on the 19th?


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

*Forgot one thing*



rkimery said:


> I have been on the forum for over a year now. This is also my first post, so be kind.  Maybe this is posted somewhere, but I haven't found it on here yet. If this is the case, please point me in the right direction..Thanks.
> 
> My question is this: How long will it last in the bottle or can?
> This stuff costs a bunch all added up!
> ...


 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One thing I sort of forgot on this post and I am sorry for it.  

When we go into a place like say Woodcraft or Rockler, or buy over the internet or say an annual Woodworking Show; how old is the item when we get them?  On the average  I have seen dust in some stores that is about an eighth of an inch thick on products I use for pen turning.  Is it a year or more old when we get it?  (I am just saying that I think there should be a date of some sort on it.)  

What brings this on is this.  I recently purchased  an item at one of the above mentioned stores and it was bad, probably too old  when I received it.  I did take it back,.  Sure they happily returned it with no questions asked, but it was a *120 mile round trip* for me to get there to get the refund.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2011)

Never put any finish in the fridge!!!!!!  The only thing on that list and this depends how fast you go through it is the CA but i don't even do that. We are about the only ones that use CA as a finish which it was never designed to be used for.  A cool dry place is all that is needed. Noticed I said cool. Heat will expand cans so be careful. l


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Feb 7, 2011)

rkimery said:


> I have been on the forum for over a year now. This is also my first post, so be kind.  Maybe this is posted somewhere, but I haven't found it on here yet. If this is the case, please point me in the right direction..Thanks.
> 
> My question is this: How long will it last in the bottle or can?
> This stuff costs a bunch all added up!
> ...


Randy,
  I did some searching around to see if I could get any concrete answers to your question.
*Friction Polish:* Won't go bad. Just shake it up and keep using it (if you like to use friction polish that is :tongue!
*CA Glue:* It will thicken over time. If you bought it from us (CSUSA) be sure to mark the date you got it.  If it thickens to the point you can't use it within a year we'll replace it for you.:biggrin:
*Debonder: *No shelf life known for it.  It's more like fingernail polish remover than it is like acetone that you buy at the hardware store. Acetone from the hardware store is chemically more aggressive than this is.
*Epoxy:  *The two parts may crystalize over time and become thicker.  If this happens just stick the bottles in warm water (or in the microwave for a few seconds) to get them dissolve.
*Activator: *In an aerosol, there weren't any instances I could find of it going bad.  For the pump version, there were some reports of it evaporating over time.  No real shelf life was mentioned though.
*Buffing Compounds:* Should work until the day you use them up or drop them and they shatter into tiny pieces.
*Ren. Wax:* Wont go bad.
*Plastics Polish: *No shelf life found but I asked around and no one here has had any go bad.
*EEE: *May get some clear buildup on the top of it.  I've heard of people just mixing it back in and using it.  I've typically just wiped off the clear stuff and continued to use the stuff underneath.

Hopefully this helps.  I know it's usually cheaper to buy in larger quantities but sometimes it's better to try and guess how much you know you'll actually be using then buy accordingly!:wink:


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

Sam@CSUSA said:


> rkimery said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on the forum for over a year now. This is also my first post, so be kind.  Maybe this is posted somewhere, but I haven't found it on here yet. If this is the case, please point me in the right direction..Thanks.
> ...


 
Sam, 
I thank you.  This helps a bunch and I bet it will help a lot of others here on the site.  You sold me! 
Randy


----------



## skiprat (Feb 7, 2011)

That has got to be the best reply from a vendor/member we've ever had!!!
Makes a refreshing change from the BS we normally have to put up with.:wink:
Thank you Sam, I can see that you you are going to a very popular guy here


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2011)

rkimery said:


> Chasper said:
> 
> 
> > rkimery said:
> ...


 
Of course he'll be there Randy. He's gonna do some super secret demo that he doesn't know about yet:biggrin:. So bring some extra money as you may need it. DAMHIKT


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 7, 2011)

*Epoxy:  *The two parts may crystalize over time and become  thicker.  If this happens just stick the bottles in warm water (or in  the microwave for a few seconds) to get them dissolve.

Thanks, I did'nt know this!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 7, 2011)

This is one of the main reasons this site is so wonderful.  Thank you Sam for such a great reply from one of our vendors.  and Randy for the clear and needed question.
Charles


----------

